# Which Motherboard Asrock H97 pro 4 or MSI Z97 PC mate?



## hawx (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have short listed the motherboards "Asrock H97 pro 4" and "MSI Z97 PC Mate" for my new build. The boards were chosen based on their compatibility to support Hackintosh build from tonymacx86 site. Apart from that I have no intention of overclocking my CPU for now and it will be used for development as well as gaming purpose. So which motherboard should I go for if we take a look based on accessiblity of service center in Pune and after sales support. I heard ASrock does not has a service center in Pune but the site lists "SMARTLINK NETWORK SYSTEMS LIMITED" from Pune as its service center though I am not sure about it. And for MSI there are plenty of service center. Also the MSI board has the Z chipset which favours if I go for overclockable Intel processor in future.
So which one should I choose. Also does the manufacture honours warranty issue if i buy the board from online site say snapdeal or flipkart. One of my friend says that Gigabyte does not honours for motherboard purchased from online site.

Thanks for the help.

Regards,
Hawx


----------



## hawx (Aug 4, 2015)

I have bought the Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H. Mod's please close this thread.


----------

